# are there any type of frogs/toads that can live in tropical tank?



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

are there any species of frogs/ toads that can live in my tropical fish tank ( has land masses) water temp is around 77 at night 81 at day
:2thumb:


----------



## SourGrapes (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends on what fish your keeping. African Dwarf Frogs _can_ live with some fish-but most are too aggressive and will outcompete them for food. Generally, it's probably a no-no.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

SourGrapes said:


> Depends on what fish your keeping. African Dwarf Frogs _can_ live with some fish-but most are too aggressive and will outcompete them for food. Generally, it's probably a no-no.


just guppies and neons


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

giant snail said:


> just guppies and neons


i would say no.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You could try African dwarf frogs- but they generally suffer as the fish nick all the food. A turky baster is a good way to deliver bloodworm and other food right to the frogs before the fish eat it all, but they really do best on their own. Don't be tempted to add those cute little albino Xenopus you often find in the shops- in no time, they grow big enough to eat everything in the tank!


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

I was told this is a no no, down to the effort it takes to feed them, and as said before they will be out competed. Why dont you just keep the frogs alone.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

One way to ensure Hymenochirus get their share of food is to lower a long clear acrylic tube over them trapping them inside and then drop the food into the tube.

If you don't mind loosing some of the fish then there are a couple of smaller species of Xenopus that are available on occasion such as fraseri, amieti, tropicalis & epitropicalis. They grow to about 5cm, feed largely at the surface so can be tong fed, and they like to 'bask' out of the water so will utilise your land masses.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

pollywog said:


> One way to ensure Hymenochirus get their share of food is to lower a long clear acrylic tube over them trapping them inside and then drop the food into the tube.
> 
> *If you don't mind loosing some of the fish then there are a couple of smaller species of Xenopus that are available on occasion such as fraseri, amieti, tropicalis & epitropicalis. They grow to about 5cm, feed largely at the surface so can be tong fed, and they like to 'bask' out of the water so will utilise your land masses.*


I keep tropicalis with swordtails- between the frogs and the adult fish, they definitely keep the population in check, but each time a few young swordtails make it through- fairly heavy planting helps.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

One thing I read on PFK/FK forums a good while ago was to cover the food for ADF's with a cd case back. Fish can't get to it but the frogs, being flat, can.


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

I kept ADF's in a community tank for three good years with out any bother. Their tanks mates ranged from rams, nile and black widow tetras to green spotted puffers. Not casualty's and no issues with food sharing.

I hasten to add though that that was only my experience.


----------

